# Preserving Scorpions



## mkieff (Jan 18, 2008)

I recently had an Emperor die on me (after two weeks) gotta love the pet stores.  Anyway, I wanted to preserve it and to then display it.  But it started to stink really bad after some time, so I had to get rid of it.

What processes do you guys use to preserve your dead scorpions?   I would really like to preserve them so I can display then.   I have thought about putting them in resin, but that looks like it is a total pain.

Can anyone give me some advise on this one?


----------



## Aztek (Jan 18, 2008)

A jar of Alcohol.


----------



## Vfox (Jan 18, 2008)

I dry mine by removing the entrails first. Then I clean it out with ethanol alcohol, sometimes if desired soaking it in it for a short period. Anyway, then I place it in a mixture of borax soap and baking soda in a dry area of the house. I keep it in this mixture for about a week, then I change to a new batch of borax powdered soap and baking soda. After about two weeks it's close to being completely dry without much smell, but it takes about a month or two for the smell to completely disappear. 

You can pose the scorpion anyway you want and pin it in place when you put it in the borax mixture btw. 

Once you take it out of the borax be careful because it's basically just a hallow exoskeleton, so don't bend anything too far. Also to clean it, use a small hard paintbrush and brush off the caked on borax. After most of it is clean you can rinse it in alcohol, but don't soak it.


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Jan 18, 2008)

Try soaking in acetone for three to four days and then letting it air-dry.  Be sure to pose before soaking.


----------



## Normski2020uk (Jan 18, 2008)

There is only 1 way. Seal it in clear resin. Freez it utill u have all the equipment ready. Then in 3 stages seal it it. Firstly poure a thinlayer out and let it set. Then lay your Scorp on that layer and poure another layer in so it will ankore the legs, tail, and clawas. Alow to set. Then compleatly cover with the final layer
Then u have 1 perfectly preserved Scorp 4 ever.


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Jan 18, 2008)

*agree*

jar with alcohol.


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Jan 18, 2008)

bluefrogtat2 said:


> jar with alcohol.


A pickled bug doesn't make much of a display specimen -- and scorpions have a hard enough exoskeleton that you don't have to worry about squishing them when they're dried out.  That's why I suggest either drying with acetone or the resin method (but resin's expensive).


----------



## mkieff (Jan 18, 2008)

*Thanks*

I have not heard of the acetone one before.   I will have to give it a try.  Hopefully, I won't have any dead scorps soon.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jan 18, 2008)

bluefrogtat2 said:


> jar with alcohol.


tried that the stink will still penetrate the alcohol. I used resin for my big scorps. Also stuck a pretty big syringe and removed the insides. It really hard to preserve big species. The best thing you can do is gut them, dry them, then resin.


----------



## Vfox (Jan 19, 2008)

The problem with resin is the air bubbles, and the fact that it is one of the most toxic chemical combinations you can purchase without signing a waiver. 

Seriously just several exposures to the fumes given off, or several exposures to the skin can and will lead to cancer, and what should concern anyone who uses it the most is cancer of the reproductive organs, within both men and women. 

I've used castable resins before, and will never again after knowing more than one person having testicular cancer from it. I am not kidding in the least, read the warnings, it's really potent, horrible stuff.

Of course, once it is cured, it's basically harmless.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jan 19, 2008)

Well the resin i used comes in a syringe type thing with double chemicals. SO i just squeeze it onto the scorpion without touching it. I also use a dust mask.


----------



## Vfox (Jan 19, 2008)

A regular dust mask doesn't offer any protection against the fumes from the resin, the best thing you can do is either do it outside, or underneath of a hood vent like some stoves have. 

On a side note resins have different levels of toxicity based on drying time and clarity. Rule of thumb, the more clear your resin, the more toxic it is, and the faster it cures, the more toxic it is. Not to mention the more expensive, more toxic resin costs nearly twice as much.


----------



## signinsimple (Jan 19, 2008)

abyss_X3 said:


> Well the resin i used comes in a syringe type thing with double chemicals. SO i just squeeze it onto the scorpion without touching it. I also use a dust mask.


did you need to gut it first or does the chemicals bond with the guts to make some sort of mummifying agent?  That would be cool if it did that.


----------



## Normski2020uk (Jan 19, 2008)

Vfox said:


> The problem with resin is the air bubbles, and the fact that it is one of the most toxic chemical combinations you can purchase without signing a waiver.
> 
> Seriously just several exposures to the fumes given off, or several exposures to the skin can and will lead to cancer, and what should concern anyone who uses it the most is cancer of the reproductive organs, within both men and women.
> 
> ...




Name me 1 chemical that isnt harmfull. Each product will come with instructions, chemicals like this that can be considerably more harfull, will have COSHH data sheets with them. These explain exactly what is requird to handle them. Anyone who brings chemicals like these into their home, and egnores the safty precautions deserves all they get. Even the most toxic chemicals known to man are safe if you take the correct saftey precautions, egnor them at your perrill


----------



## Aztek (Jan 19, 2008)

I have a gasmask.


----------



## Normski2020uk (Jan 19, 2008)

Aztek said:


> I have a gasmask.


Make sure it is to specification, u may need a specific type of filter


----------

